# What do baby millipedes look like?



## Scorpiove (Mar 23, 2006)

I have for african giant millipedes who have mated.  I noticed in the decaying moss and at the surface of hte substrate lots of flickering specks.  Like shiny and black I know they are alive but they are about the size of dust right now.  I know they are not mites.  Because there are mites in the tank also  (besides the mites that live on the millipede) and they look nothing like each other.  Stupid mites  I can't get over how mad they make me.  They are in my scorpion and millipede tank.  But what are the little flicking moving things?  They are almost to hard to see.  Could they be freshly hatched millipedes or freshly hatched mites or what?  Thaks in advance.


----------



## Shido (Mar 23, 2006)

Baby millis sort of look like maggots w/legs. Anyway here is a link w/ some pics.

http://www.geneseo.edu/~beary/BearyPrimary/Millipede.htm


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 23, 2006)

Hmmm I'm starting to think they are not baby millipedes and that they are some other life form.


----------



## ROACHMAN (Mar 24, 2006)

*Baby Millies*

sounds like they are spring tails


----------



## Voodooschaaf (Mar 25, 2006)

....it seems to me also as springtailes

if u may look at this page:

http://www.whatsthatbug.com/springtails.html

u can also send there a pic, the guys from this page like to specify creatures, smile


here comes another site, maybe u will find ur species there:

http://insektenfotos.de/insects_collembola_to_dermaptera.htm

Greez,
Shura


----------



## OldHag (Mar 25, 2006)

Ive had my big ole female milli (african giant) for 4 yrs. Shes gone through 4 males. Ive seen them ALL mate with her numerous times.  I have yet to see any babies..


----------



## ErikH (Mar 25, 2006)

Nice pics.  I don't think I have ever seen a baby millipede before.


----------



## Scorpiove (Mar 25, 2006)

I'll have to get picture of this weird stuff.  They don't look like springtails.  It looks like one side of them is attatched to the substrated and the other end sticks up and flicks, like some type of under water animal thing.  Very tiny I can't see any legs or anything at all.  Cept they are black and they flicker in the light. when they move.  I think I'm gonna get some predatory mites and throw em in my millipede and scorp tanks.  I've been trying to clear them out and they just keep coming back.  Plus in a millipede tank you gotta be realistic.  You have a moist decaying environment.  There will be mites.  Seems to be the case so far.


----------

